# Best place to buy a used RV



## Nathaniel (13 d ago)

Decided I want a Diesel Pusher. Don't want to spend more than about $70k. I know that means a 2008 or earlier. Like any advice on the best sites or dealers. I am in Tucson, AZ.
Also, any favorites in terms of brands especially for their longevity?


----------



## SdPrada (Mar 31, 2019)

There are a few big dealers in Tucson that you may consider, pedatarvcenter is a high turnover consignment dealer, also Motorhomes of Tucson gets a number of positive comments online, however best used RVs for sale are often found from private party sales, if you don't mind searching and a few wild goose chases.


----------

